# eure meinung zu elder scrolls online und wildstar



## Auriale (26. Juli 2014)

heyho! ich muss das einfach fragen, weil mich meine eigene meinung ein wenig irritiert.

ich hab mittlerweile seit 4 jahren kein mmorpg mehr gespielt. nun, stand ich vor kurzen vor der frage "eso oder wildstar" und hab direkt beide gekauft.

erste feststellung, rechnung muss aufgerüstet werden. gesagt, getan. 

dann die überraschende info. eso hat mich so hardcore geflasht, ich kann es garnicht beschreiben. da ich alter wow spieler war, dacht ich eher, das wildstar mein neues mmorpg wird. aber eso bietet irgendwie ein mords feeling (bin erst level 15) das mich total fesselt. ich habe richtig gänsehaut bekommen als der erste anker erschien, dass matterhorn ertönte etc. ich fühlte mich wieder wie 16 als ich mein erstes mmorpg spiele (also 11 jahre her). wie ergeht es auch so? es sind eigentlich 2 komplett verschiedene mmorpg, welche vor und nachteile seht ihr in den beiden spielen? bin gespannt auf eure meinung!

mfg


----------



## Lelwani (26. Juli 2014)

Beide mist. aber jedem gefällt was anderes


----------



## MountyMAX (27. Juli 2014)

Wildstar(beta) hab ich nach 30 min wieder gelöscht, weil ich derart gelangweilt war.

Teso ist wirklich gut, bis man Level 50 ist, dann kannst es echt vergessen, ich hab bis vr4 durchgehalten, aber ab 50 ist einfach nichts wirklich tolles mehr, außer die anderen Gebiete abgrasen was es sinnlos macht einen 2. Char hochzuziehen weil man dann alles kennt.
Ich hab an sich von Level 50 bis vr4 nahezu kein Quest mehr gemacht, sondern über vr Dungedons gelevelt geht wesentlich schneller. Du musst halt arg exploiden um da mit Randomgruppen schnell durchzukommen


----------



## Bulldogge666 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich untersütze grundsätzliche keine payy to play MMOs


----------



## MountyMAX (27. Juli 2014)

sehe ich nicht so, ich hab grad mal geschaut, ich hab 90 EUR in 2 Monaten in WoT gesteckt (Premium Account, 1 Tier X "gekauft"), oder damals bei Dragons Prophet 110 EUR/Monat (nachdem ich die ganzen kleinen Sachen mal zusammengerechnet hatte, war auch der Grund warum ich aufgehört habe) bei pay to Play kommst mit 12-13 EUR besser weg!

Natürlich kann man auch z.B. WoT ohne Geld spielen, aber ab Tier 7/8 musst du dafür schon ziemlich schmerzbefreit sein um weiterzukommen und mit Tier 10 machst ohne Premium gar keinen Gewinn mehr, bei loose bist gleich mal 30k los, wenn du gewinnst ohne Premium und keine Repkosten hast bekommst ggf. noch 5k raus.


----------



## dmxcom (28. Juli 2014)

ESO: Bitte ncoh 1-2 Inhaltsupdates und den Umzug des EU Servers nach Europa abwarten. Dann ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Wildstar: Habe dazu nur Enttäuschungen mitbekommen. Fader Inhalt, Lieblos, für Casuals zu hohe Endgame Barriere, extrem langsam und schlecht laufende Engine.

Beide haben FFXIV:ARR nichtmal annährend in Sachen Abozahlen das Wasser reichen können.
In Sachen MMO´s ists es ja so, es kommt darauf was man mag. Free2Play, Bu2Play, Abomodell, Science Fiction, Fantasy, Sandbox, Themepark, Sandpark, Verticale Itemspirale, Holy Trinity, Raids, Haousing, PVP, World PvP etc.

Daher sind MMO´s prinzipiell nicht immer schlecht, nur weil einem das Setting oder der Playstyle nicht gefallen.
Mittlerweile haben alle in der letzten Zeit erschienenen MMO´s mehr als genug Inhalte bekommen.

Als Referenz zu dieser Thematik, folgendes Schaubild zur Hilfestellung beim suchen des passenden MMO (vielen Dank an den User Skourge1234 bei Reddit):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele derweil Guild Wars 2 (immer mal wieder gut) und Archeage Alpha. 

lg


----------



## Bulldogge666 (3. August 2014)

15€ im Monat sind ja auch absolut in Ordnung, ich bin noch etwas DIe Stämme geschädigt, da läuft ohne Premium garnichts.


----------



## repe (4. August 2014)

Wildstar hab ich nicht probiert, aber ESO kaufte ich mir...und es ärgert mich iwie dafür bezahlt zu haben. Mich hat es nicht sehr gefesselt. Ich kenne TES seit Daggerfall, und ich hab mir einfach mehr erwartet. Da start ich lieber noch mal Morrowind mit dem "Skywind" - Mod..(gibt´s das eigentlich schon? )

bzgl mmorpgs schau ich zur zeit wieder mal in herr der ringe online rein...hat sich ja auch einiges getan


----------



## shadie (5. August 2014)

Ich bin ehemaliger WOW Spieler und habe ebenfalls seit gut 3 Jahren solche Games nicht mehr angefasst.
Wildstar habe ich mir vor kurzem angeschaut, mich konnte jedoch dieses kindliche überhaupt gar nicht anfixen.

Ich kam nicht einmal über lvl 5 hinaus weil es mir einfach zu langweilig wurde.

Renne hier hin und töte 5 davon renne dahin und sammle 2 davon Quests sind einfach nichts mehr für mich.
Eventuell bin ich mittlerweile auch zu alt für MMO´s, ich zocke da lieber eine Runde CS Go, BF4 lol, warcraft 3 mit freunden Tropico oder Civilization.


Falls einem MMO´s aber liegen und du auf so ein kindisches Design stehst, greif bei WIldstar zu.

TESO will ich mal noch testen, da soll aber wie schon erwähnt ab full lvl die Luft raus sein.


----------



## D00msday (5. August 2014)

Also ESO fand ich ziemlich geil. Nur habe ich für sowas momentan keine Zeit mehr, ansonsten wäre es mein neues aktives Onlinegame geworden.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. August 2014)

Kurze Vorgeschichte vorweg:

Ich habe damals WoW angespielt, das war damals bei Warcraft III so ein Code dabei.
Ich kannte keinen der das spielt, war total überfordert und hätte mich erst mal rein lesen müssen.
Fragte man auf dem Server nach Hilfe/Unterstützung, so wurde ich meist sehr herablassend behandelt.
Dazu kommen dann noch die monatlichen Kosten - Daher effektiv 24 Stunden gespielt und gelöscht.

Dann habe ich von einem Clan Kollegen einen Beta Key für Guild Wars 2 bekommen.
War an sich ganz nett und wurde mir eigentlich nur zu stressig, von Event zu Event zu rennen.
Teilweise war einfach keine Verschnaufpause möglich.
Positiv fand ich, dass es keine monatlichen Kosten mit sich bringt, aber trotzdem,
war mir irgendwie zu stressig.

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr auf der Gamescom einen Zugangscode für die TESO Beta bekam,
habe ich TESO natürlich direkt ausprobiert.
Auch wenn es nur die Beta war und Fehler ja noch nicht ausgemerzt sind,
fand ich es doof, dass es wirklich nur in englischer Sprache lief und das die Questinfos mager waren.
Irgendwie fühlte ich mich wie ins kalte Wasser geworfen.
Die monatlichen Gebühren sind für das Spiel in meinen Augen (für mich persönlich) der letzte Sargnagel.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch Star Wars - The old Republic ausprobiert.
Natürlich nachdem es free2play war, ich war zwar interessiert, aber mich hatten der Preis und das Abomodel abgeschreckt.
Also habe ich auch dies ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber ich fühlte mich einfach nicht wohl, irgendwas passte einfach nicht.
Stellenweise kommt es mir so vor, als wenn zahlende Spieler es erheblich einfach haben. 

Zu guter letzt habe ich Wildstar ausprobiert - Dank Gästepass.
War auch so ganz nett und die Figuren sind echt witzig.
Aber 40 Euro für das Spiel und dann noch monatlich zahlen?
Dann habe ich gesehen, dass man die monatlichen Gebühren entweder mit Echtgeld oder erspielter InGame Währung zahlen kann.
Heißt das nun, derjenige, der nicht viel spielen kann, Reallife hat und arbeiten geht, ist gegenüber einen "Vollzeitgamer" im Nachteil?
(Finanziell gesehen?!?) Irgendwie ist das nix halbes und nix ganzes.

Irgendwie habe ich bei TESO auch das Gefühl, dass es so enden wird wie SWTOR.
Bei Wildstar bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Aber für mich sind die Spiele scheinbar nichts, ich bin wohl nicht der typische MMORPG Spieler.


----------



## dmxcom (6. August 2014)

> Aber für mich sind die Spiele scheinbar nichts, ich bin wohl nicht der typische MMORPG Spieler.



Sieht schwer danach aus


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. August 2014)

Aber zumindest habe ich es ausprobiert


----------



## dmxcom (8. August 2014)

Der Wille zählt !


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2014)

Mir gefällt Teso sehr gut. Leider wie immer bei diesen Games zu wenig Zeit sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Es ist ein sehr Erwachsenes Spiel mit hübscher Grafik stimmigen Setting und eben gewohnter TES Qualität


----------



## Marques85 (29. August 2014)

Wildstar wird langsam "langweilig" ... es gibt eig. am Ende kaum noch was brauchbares zu tun.

1.) Equip ist momentan das beste was ich bekommen kann (Items aus Adv. Dungeons etc hab ich die brauchbar sind)
2.) Täglich ab 11Uhr der selbe" Mist" zu tun, Daily Quests in 45min durch ziehen, dann noch 2 Events und damit hat man dann an Dailys alles durch
3.) Dungeons auf silber durch spielen, damit man die "Raid Quest" erledigen kann ... <-- gaaanz schlimm der Mist! Man hat nur eine bestimmte Zeit um das Ganze zu schaffen, wenn diese abgelaufen ist gibt es nur noch "Bronze Rang" was einen aber nicht weiter bringt.
Außerdem ist das Spiel eig. nichts für "nach der Arbeit spielen", da man immer 110% dabei sein muss, genau hier liegt auch das Problem mit Gruppen. Bei einer vollen Gruppe gibt es immer mal jemanden der nicht die 110% gibt und schon scheitert man am weiter kommen ...

Ich für meinen Teil überlege grade ob ich aufhören soll ... da das Ganze mittlerweile kaum bis gar keinen Spaß mehr macht und ich keine Lust habe mich (u. a. auch durch das  Verschulden anderer) durch Dungeons durch zu sterben ... Naja und mehr gibt's halt auch nicht zu tun ... (PVP ist in meinen Augen bisher auch nicht das Wahre viel zu hektisch und unübersichtlich (da macht ein Shooter mehr Fun^^)


----------



## Gimmick (3. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach bedienen sowohl Wildstar als auch Elder Scrolls Online ihre Nischen, haben aber beide ihre Probleme um wirklich massentauglich zu sein. 

Wildstar legt weniger Wert auf Story und Immersion, dafür auf flüssiges und rundes Gameplay mit anspruchsvollen Dungeons und Raids. Das größte Problem liegt imo gerade im Bereich wenn man Höchstlevel erreicht hat und noch nicht raiden kann. Dungeons sind oft ziemlich schwer und die Adventures sind total langweilig ^^
Ich denke aber, wenn man sich da durch gebissen hat hat man ein MMO mit gutem PvP- und Raidcontent (das Housing finde ich auch ganz nice). 

ESO ist im Prinzip das genaue Gegenteil. Die Quests sind oft gut vertont und bieten imo interessante kleine Geschichten. Dafür ist das Gameplay ziemlich bescheiden und es gibt eigentlich keinen PvE-Endcontent, der einen irgendwie beschäftigt 

Ob man in beiden oder keinem von den beiden noch Leute für Low- oder Mid-Level Dungeons findet weiß ich nicht.

Summa summarum kann man die beiden Spiele schlecht vergleichen um ein "besseres" aus zu machen. Da gehts nach persönlichen Vorlieben.

Wie btw. bei fast allen aktuellen MMOs. Es gibt mittlerweile so viel Unterschiedlichen Content der ab zu decken ist, dass das unmöglich jeder gleich gut schaffen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. September 2014)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach bedienen sowohl Wildstar als auch Elder Scrolls Online ihre Nischen, haben aber beide ihre Probleme um wirklich massentauglich zu sein.
> 
> Wildstar legt weniger Wert auf Story und Immersion, dafür auf flüssiges und rundes Gameplay mit anspruchsvollen Dungeons und Raids. Das größte Problem liegt imo gerade im Bereich wenn man Höchstlevel erreicht hat und noch nicht raiden kann. Dungeons sind oft ziemlich schwer und die Adventures sind total langweilig ^^
> Ich denke aber, wenn man sich da durch gebissen hat hat man ein MMO mit gutem PvP- und Raidcontent (das Housing finde ich auch ganz nice).
> ...



Naja, man merkt bei TESO schon das der Fokus auf dem RvR liegt, so ehnlich wie einst bei Dark Age of Camelot. PvE-Dungeons spielen da nicht so sehr die Rolle und das merkt man auch. Leider ist das RvR auch alles andere als ausgereift und bot als ich noch gespielt habe keinen richtigen Langzeitspielwert.
KA ob sich da was inzwischen getan hat.


----------



## Gimmick (3. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, man merkt bei TESO schon das der Fokus auf dem RvR liegt, so ehnlich wie einst bei Dark Age of Camelot. PvE-Dungeons spielen da nicht so sehr die Rolle und das merkt man auch. Leider ist das RvR auch alles andere als ausgereift und bot als ich noch gespielt habe keinen richtigen Langzeitspielwert.
> KA ob sich da was inzwischen getan hat.


 
RvR ist imo genauso holperig wie die Dungeons. Keine Ahnung ob man da von Fokus sprechen kann


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2014)

Gimmick schrieb:


> RvR ist imo genauso holperig wie die Dungeons. Keine Ahnung ob man da von Fokus sprechen kann


 
Wie gesagt, es schien damals zum Release so als würde der Fokus darauf gelegt werden. Richtige Enddungeons gab es ja in der Form nicht und vor dem Release schien man immer sehr viel Wert auf den RvR-Teil zu legen wenn man was gezeigt hat. Naja, ka.
Ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Ich hatte nach Kargstein aufgehört zu spielen weil mir das einfach zu wenig motivierend war, wobei ich halt überhaupt wegen RvR ursprünglich angefangen habe TESO zu spielen, nun ja, war halt auch nicht dolle.

Vieleicht schau ich in 1-2 Jahren noch einmal rein, falls es dann noch ABO sein sollte und sich bis dahin spürbar was am RvR getan hat.


----------



## dmxcom (4. September 2014)

Wildstar Megaserver sind angekündigt - Free 2 Play in 3 ... 2 ....


----------



## Gimmick (4. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Wildstar Megaserver sind angekündigt - Free 2 Play in 3 ... 2 ....


 
Dann spiel ichs auf jeden Fall wieder ^^


----------

